# ESB Bill average



## 90210 (29 Apr 2005)

Hi all just wondering what the average (roughly) monthly ESB bill is for the following:

1 Bed Apt

2/3 Bed House

Anyone give me an idea on what they are paying out ?


Based on Convector heating and nothing else out of the ordinary.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Apr 2005)

Here's mine for the past 10 years. _Goldshield, Nightsaver, _3 bed terraced townhouse with storage heaters (winter) & immersion (all year) on overnight. The spike at the end is skewed by arrears that I omitted to pay when due.

Update 19th July 2007: just to clarify that the data points represent *two monthly *billing periods.

Updated again 5th January 2008 to add breakdown of different cost components.


----------



## Unregistered (29 Apr 2005)

I pay 51e per month in a one bed apt - storage heating, washing machine (no dryer) etc. I recently switched to the monthly equaliser payment method.


----------



## 90210 (29 Apr 2005)

Yeah €50 a month for a 1 bed seems about the average, in my apartment i noticed while fitting the washing machine their is only one connection for water going into the washing machine. Apparently the hot water tank has no connection pipe going into the washing machine, so i have to use a dual connecter from the cold tap and plus buy a washing machine that heats the water.


----------



## mo3art (29 Apr 2005)

I pay (now, don't mention the war) €55 a month for a 4 bed mid terrace with GFCH.
GFCH costs me an additional €40 per month, that's averaged over the year for both


----------



## unregistered (29 Apr 2005)

We pay €29 gas and €28 ESB on the monthly equaliser. Are now about 300€ in credit on the gas and even on the ESB. We have a one bed apt.


----------

